

Google-sponsored free WiFi coming to US malls - vibrunazo
http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/08/google-sponsored-free-wifi-coming-to-us-malls/

======
friendstock
Hope it works better than the Google Wifi in Mountain View. That's become
pretty unreliable...

